# Good Con-Badge Makers?



## MeatSnack1 (Oct 17, 2008)

Do any of you know anybody who makes requested badges outside cons?


----------



## Uro (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm a fan of...

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/blondefoxy/
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/likeshine/


----------



## Kimmerset (Oct 17, 2008)

Umm, lots of people.  

Frankly, I don't know a whole lot of people who don't make badges outside of cons.  

I'd say just take a look at any of the resident art whore's fave-lists or watch-lists and see what you can pick out.  I'd suggest something, but I really don't know what style you're looking for.


----------



## Aden (Oct 20, 2008)

Uro said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/user/likeshine/



Boyfriend just commissioned her for a badge at FF. It came out great.


----------



## TamaraRose (Oct 20, 2008)

baka skunkau  he has an fa page he should be taking comissions... and yes  theres likeshine... and the gm


----------



## MeatSnack1 (Oct 20, 2008)

Kimmerset said:


> Umm, lots of people.
> 
> Frankly, I don't know a whole lot of people who don't make badges outside of cons.
> 
> I'd say just take a look at any of the resident art whore's fave-lists or watch-lists and see what you can pick out.  I'd suggest something, but I really don't know what style you're looking for.



I'm looking for something toony. And colourful.


----------



## BigBoobsMcGoo (Oct 21, 2008)

I could do one. Just visit my FA page! :3 *needs money to go to FWA* Here's an example of some badges I did a while back... I've gotten better since. >.> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1345153/

 Good luck getting a badge!


----------



## MeatSnack1 (Oct 27, 2008)

your preaty good!
I'll see about it.


----------



## Quiet269 (Oct 27, 2008)

I suggest finding an artist you like and asking them if they will make you a con badge.

Nearly everyone does em


----------

